# My Anatolian pups LOVE the rain!!



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

What funny dogs. Eli and Isaac are 5 1/2 month old. Yesterday we had a nice rain for the first time in a while. I have two nice dog houses in the pasture for them with fresh hay but do you know where they spent the day yesterday? Out laying in the field in the rain! They spent a good bit of time playing and then settled down to chew on their bones. In the rain!! And it wasn't a light rain either. When I went out to feed them this morning, they were damp and smelled like hay so I know they spent at least part of the night in their houses, but when I left for work, they were out playing in the rain again. My other dogs don't even like to get their toes wet when it's raining so it was just so darn amusing for these pups to be having such a good time out there.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Well it is good to know that ours isn't the only one that doesn't know enough to come in out of the rain. LOL


----------



## DaniR1968 (May 24, 2008)

I can't wait to get a dog that doesn't act like water will disolve them!


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Anatolians LOVE water. If my Anatolians ever roam, it's on a hot day when the go to my neighbors pond and play for a while in it. It's so funny to see them standing in water that is up about half way to their back - zoned out, happy as a lark. When we got our first anatolian - female - I found her sitting in their big water bowl while the other puppies played - smart dog. With their double coat, I am not sure that Anatolians even know it is raining - sort of like sheep. My sheep go about their business unless it is lightning - first crack of thunder and then into the barn.


----------

